# Swap a NGK BPMR7A for a NGK BPM7Y?



## John Lyngdal

Picked up a nice Echo PB 603 at a thrift store for $85 in running condition. Just finished cleaning it up and noticed the previous owner used a 8 heat range plug in it and based on the condition of the ceramic insulator, the stock 7 heat range plug(BPM7Y) would be a better choice. I run BPMR7A in my saws and therefore have plenty on hand, any issues using the 7A plug instead of the 7Y? Don't see how forgoing the V electrode tip would cause issues.


----------



## ironman_gq

Probably won't be an issue, the V tip supposedly allows for multiple spark paths and in theory might take less voltage to fire properly. In practice you'll probably never know the difference if it starts and runs properly, it either will or won't.


----------



## 250R

Have you run it yet? How does it start? What color is the plug? That tells you a lot about how it runs.


----------



## John Lyngdal

I stopped into the saw shop for some other parts and picked up a 7Y plug and installed it. It fired up normally, but I haven't yet run it for an extended period of time.

John


----------



## Frogfarmer

The 7a would work just fine. The fact it's a resistor plug might make it fire a little better. I prefer the resistor plugs.


----------



## LegDeLimber

Try some non-resistor plugs for a while and see if you want to go back to the resistor plugs.
Easier starting is the main reason that I wont use the resistor types anymore.

But bare in mind that I'm also a staunch Anti-Ethanol fellow, while others say they burn it without any issues.
So my opinions on Resistor sparkplugs may be worth the same 02 cents as my ethanol views.


----------



## LegDeLimber

A thought on the Echo PB-603. 
Check the fuel lines. Echo has those black lines that are nicely flexible, but when they get some age, they tend to get gummy and want to collapse.
Knowing that the pb-603 is an older unit, I'd at least consider a new fuel filter.
I've had a couple of (bought used) blowers, pb-414 & 620,
that the fuel filters were juuuuuust slow flowing enough to make the blowers seem like the fuel caps weren't venting.

It's a long fuel line and a good bit of lift to the carburetor on the Echos!

Fuel caps loosened didn't have any affect on the slow die-out at full revs (after running a minute or so at full revs).
Fuel lines were in good conditon 
Even replaced line on one unit to be sure of condition.
Blew shots of carb cleaner through the inlet/hose connection of the filters till it looked clean and yet still had the slow die out. 
New fuel filters and good to go!


----------

